# Scanner un livre sur un seul fichier pdf



## Nemo Verne (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un scanner Epson perfection 1260 et j'aimerais pouvoir scanner plusieurs pages d'un livre dans un même fichier pdf.

Auriez-vous une solution à me proposer ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

Y'en a plein le forum.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Août 2010)

Si les documents sont déjà numérisés au bas de cette page tu as quelques liens sur le sujet comme par exemple:
http://forums.macg.co/applications/scanner-plusieurs-docs-en-un-seul-pdf-228448.html
Mais tu peux aussi faire quelques recherches...Les posts sur le sujet sont nombreux.
Si ton document n'est pas encore numérisé et qu'il comporte plusieurs pages  ton logiciel de scan devrait te permettre de numériser plusieurs pages consécutives sans aucun problème: Il te suffit de continuer à numériser au lieu de quitter non ?


----------



## Nemo Verne (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour et merci pour les lien.

J'ai testé VueScan et ça marche comme je veux 

Voici le lie où je l'ai trouvé : http://www.hamrick.com/

Un détail : c'est payant.


à bientôt,

Nemo Verne

**********************************
Mon site : http://nemoverne.hebergratuit.com/Nemo_Verne/Bienvenue.html
**********************************


----------



## Nemo Verne (24 Novembre 2010)

Laissez tomber ce que j'ai écrit avant, il y a mieux et moins cher.

J'explique tout sur cette page

Bonne lecture,

Nemo


----------

